# Grievous' Progress



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

So, the past few days I've noticed that my red dragonscale HMPK is marbling. To be honest, I'm a little bummed. His original colors are so stunning, and I love his little red diamond on his "forehead." I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited and curious to see how he turns out, though.

Here he is shortly after he was brought home: 

View attachment 468897


He's always had the dark blue bands on his caudal and dorsal fins, as well as the blue rays at the base of his caudal. He has two blue dots on his anal, but I'm not sure if that is new or not. 

This was taken a few days ago, when I really noticed that he was developing new coloring:

View attachment 468913


And here he is today, December 9th 2014. 

View attachment 468921

View attachment 468929

View attachment 468937


*Edit:* I apologize for the pictures being sideways (are they sideways for anyone else besides me?). They don't come up sideways on my laptop's photo gallery, so I'm unsure as to why they uploaded that way... I'm using my work laptop as opposed to our desktop, which is where I usually upload pictures from... Well, guess that's what I get for using my work laptop for fun, eh?  XD


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

*watches* :3


----------



## xxbettamamaxx (Dec 11, 2014)

I think the new colors look really cool tbh! I would be excited to see color changes in my fish :3


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I bought my Castiel because of his solid white body and red fins and by the time he died he had a red band around his body and some light blue lining his skunk stripe.


----------



## Nuthatch (May 11, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> I bought my Castiel because of his solid white body and red fins and by the time he died he had a red band around his body and some light blue lining his skunk stripe.


Bettas can be so silly.  I love Grievous' original colors (solid white w/ red fins also), but I am excited to see how he changes. I was hoping Mace would be the one to change, though. xD



Nuthatch said:


> He's beautiful!


Thank you! c:

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​
*December 11th, 2014 - his right side*

View attachment 469713


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

He is so cute and I am sure he will still be cute after the change.  I have a super black HMPK and he is my first one. I had no interest in them before I got him about three weeks ago. Now I love plakats. Lol.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Im interested to see how he colors up. Grievous is so cute!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

He now looks very patriotic! lol


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

iSheree said:


> He is so cute and I am sure he will still be cute after the change.  I have a super black HMPK and he is my first one. I had no interest in them before I got him about three weeks ago. Now I love plakats. Lol.


I was the same way! Because of Grievous my dream betta is now a EEHMPK. xD



Littlefin said:


> Im interested to see how he colors up. Grievous is so cute!


Thank you! I am, too. 



AlwaysAnimals said:


> He now looks very patriotic! lol


Haha, right? I've considered renaming him Captain (after Captain America) because I feel like his perfect red, white, and blue coloring should not go to waste. xD But nah, his name suits him.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

No! Don't change his name. It really suits him and it's cute like he is.  Have you got a pic for us today? I hope you post one at least once a day! You would be surprised at the change... even if you don't see much at all from the previous photo. You could string the photos together and do some sort of time lapse video lol. I already have my dream PK betta, because Abyss is perfect.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

iSheree said:


> No! Don't change his name. It really suits him and it's cute like he is.  Have you got a pic for us today? I hope you post one at least once a day! You would be surprised at the change... even if you don't see much at all from the previous photo. You could string the photos together and do some sort of time lapse video lol. I already have my dream PK betta, because Abyss is perfect.


I've been working for most of the day (I work from home), so I haven't been able to get an photos yet. I intend to post at least one every day, though. :3


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> I've been working for most of the day (I work from home), so I haven't been able to get an photos yet. I intend to post at least one every day, though. :3


LIKE! Where is the like button. hehe.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

*12/12/2014*

Grievous is THE most difficult fish to photograph, I swear. Last night, when I wanted to snap a picture of his left side, he kept showing me his right, and then tonight, when I wanted to snap a picture of his right side, he kept showing me his left! This betta... Anyway, daily update! I did eventually get a shot of his left side, as well as a top view.

View attachment 470201


View attachment 470209


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, he really is changing. I am very curious to see how he turns out! And yeah PKs are really hard to take photos of lol! My Abyss is even more impossible because he is super black.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

*12/14/2014*

As usual, Grievous would not hold still. u_u He was more antsy than usual tonight. I've been gone practically all day, though, so I suppose he was just excited to see someone, haha.

View attachment 471177


View attachment 471185


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

*12/15/2014*

One of these days I'll be able to get pictures of him doing something else than this... He's a cruiser, though!

View attachment 471577


View attachment 471585


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Does he look like he is turning blue? Looks like that in the pics. I just bought a marble/butterfly DT today.  it will be interesting to see if he changes too


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

iSheree said:


> Does he look like he is turning blue? Looks like that in the pics. I just bought a marble/butterfly DT today.  it will be interesting to see if he changes too


Yep! He's turning a really dark blue. Freaked me out when it first started because, from where I was t the time, it looked black, so I immediately thought of rot, haha. 

Congrats on your new boy!


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> Yep! He's turning a really dark blue. Freaked me out when it first started because, from where I was t the time, it looked black, so I immediately thought of rot, haha.
> 
> Congrats on your new boy!


Haha I can imagine the panic at first. I would probably freak out too. I bet he is going to turn out gorgeous but he was cute how he was. Thanks! Here's a pic of him, he is a marble butterfly DT. :-D


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Such a handsome boy, iSheree! I wonder if that red will bleed further down into his fins...


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> Such a handsome boy, iSheree! I wonder if that red will bleed further down into his fins...


Yeah I wondered if that would too! I guess we will see. I might do I thread like this if I start noticing change like you did with Grievous.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

*12/17/2014*

His left side hasn't changed much; however, his right side is starting to catch up.

View attachment 472785


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> Yep! He's turning a really dark blue. Freaked me out when it first started because, from where I was t the time, it looked black, so I immediately thought of rot, haha.
> 
> Congrats on your new boy!


Haha, I know what that feels like. My guy had spots of black *and* spots of red, and some of the spots of red near some tears. And given he was fin biting pretty heavily when I first got him....I was really, REALLY worried for a bit!

Beautiful fish (to both of you!)


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

He looks amazing


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Littlefin said:


> He looks amazing


Darn you Littlefin, you made me think that Schmoo posted more pics... I got excited when I saw a new post in the CP. Just kidding!  I want to see more pics! Schmoo, are more pics coming? How is he?


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

iSheree said:


> Darn you Littlefin, you made me think that Schmoo posted more pics... I got excited when I saw a new post in the CP. Just kidding!  I want to see more pics! Schmoo, are more pics coming? How is he?



But i agree, it would be great to see an update


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Littlefin said:


> But i agree, it would be great to see an update


Haha yeah.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

All this talk about updates is just making me want to see one even more! (Yay marbles!)


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

*12/23/2014*

Sorry it's taken me so long, y'all. xD I was out of town this weekend for Yule, and before that I was pretty busy with work and stuff. I've got some pictures, though! His left side seems to have slowed down a lot, and his right side is playing catch up. I'm not noticing as drastic of day-to-day changes as I was. I suspect that he'll wind up a blue and red betta, which sort of saddens me because he was so pretty when he was just red and white...

I have to say, though, he's getting very good about posing for me, haha. I think he's learned that, if he sees my phone, if he gives me his two sides and lets me get a picture, I'll leave him alone. I also try to time the photos with meal times because that's the only time he's still enough to get a clear shot, haha.


View attachment 474937


View attachment 474945


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Aw don't be sad. He is still Grievous and he is still cute. <3 THANKS FOR POSTING PICS!


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah, he's still adorable!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, he is. :3 <3


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow, it's been awhile since I posted a picture... So much for an update a day, eh?  I'll get some tomorrow, though!


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> Wow, it's been awhile since I posted a picture... So much for an update a day, eh?  I'll get some tomorrow, though!


Yay!! Can't wait to see new pics. He is adorable. I have a really awesome super black HM plakat and I am starting to think I am into them now.  They are super fast and crazy, or at least mine is. What is Grievous like? Does he swim like really really fast?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

iSheree said:


> Yay!! Can't wait to see new pics. He is adorable. I have a really awesome super black HM plakat and I am starting to think I am into them now.  They are super fast and crazy, or at least mine is. What is Grievous like? Does he swim like really really fast?


Yes, Grievous is a very active, very fast swimmer. He's almost impossible to photograph for this reason. The shots I have of him in his album are a result of hours upon hours of trying. None of my bettas are photogenic, and it's quite frustrating. >_<


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

*1/2/2015*

I actually snapped some photos of Grievous doing something else aside from his typical pose.  Definitely a lot of progress since our last photoshoot!

View attachment 479762


View attachment 479770


View attachment 479778


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

So much more blue in him!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Tress said:


> So much more blue in him!


I know! I wonder if it will consume everything that was/is white.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

That would sure be interesting o.o


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

It would be. If all his white turned that really nice, darker blue shade...oh yes. That would be lovely. 

Really, as long as he keeps the red diamond on his "forehead," then I'm happy haha.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha, the red spot on my guy's head is practically the only thing on him that *hasn't* changed color. No promises that it wont on yours, but at least there's another fish with the red sticking around to give you hope!


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow he has changed heaps. Looks like he's going to be a blue betta with red fins!


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> It would be. If all his white turned that really nice, darker blue shade...oh yes. That would be lovely.
> 
> Really, as long as he keeps the red diamond on his "forehead," then I'm happy haha.


I hope he keeps that too, it defines him I think.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

iSheree said:


> Wow he has changed heaps. Looks like he's going to be a blue betta with red fins!


The progression has slowed, so I suspect that he won't turn completely blue. It's funny: I look at old pictures of Grievous (when he was all white) and think it looks weird. I'm so used to him having blue.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Just because his progression has slowed doesn't mean it might not start up again. We'll just have to wait and see. I know what you mean by looking at old pictures and thinking he looks weird though - my guy looks like a completely different fish from when I got him. 

I'll still be excited to see any future changes he does make!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

So it's been awhile since I've posted a progress picture, but here we go! 

View attachment 500194


He's stayed like this for a little while now. Either his coloring is going so slowly that I'm not noticing, or it has stopped. If he would cooperate more, I'd try to get a better picture of his "face". Unfortunately the blue has seeped into his diamond. :c He's still a lovely boy, though. <3


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I love that shade of blue on him! He's a lovely boy.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Greenapp1es said:


> I love that shade of blue on him! He's a lovely boy.


Thanks, G! :-D I really love that shade of blue, too. It's most definitely grown on me. I chose him originally because of his gorgeous red and white color scheme, but I think I like him better this way. :3


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love that blue! He's gorgeous! I love the outline on his fins, too.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha I always have mixed feelings when a fish starts to change colors too. Like, "nooo, I picked you out because I loved your color and now it's changing!" But it is also very exciting and cool to see how they change over time. He's gorgeous, btw.


----------

